# Bought a set of KOOK's LT's



## Chrisco (Mar 19, 2007)

So I was wondering how hard it is to install these headers. Anything I should watch out for? Any pointers would be great. I know on my GP it was hard as hell to install the headers because of f'n front wheel drive. I'm thinkin the goat should be a lil bit easier. By the way Maryland Speed has some good customer service .


Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Chrisco (Mar 19, 2007)

Anybody?


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

I plan on getting the 1 7/8 kooks with the mid pipes from maryland as well. They are a nightmare from hell to put on . I know two guys here that put headers on (not kooks) and without a lift and a dealership-quality at-home shop, I wouldn't even try. Eat the money and have the pros do it is my suggestion. That's what I'm doing.


----------



## Chrisco (Mar 19, 2007)

Well I have a friend who is a mechanic and has one hell of a shop with 2 lifts. So, I think I'll be ok. After reading on ls2gto.com it does look like a PITA, but I'm always up for a challenge.


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

i think from personal experience on other cars what you will find will be what you read and what you do isn't always going to be the same. i replaced the headers on the rustang which rustangforum said should take 1.5 hours...well it took me about 2.5 and i'm pretty mechanically inclined. i did the entire exhaust that same day and it took about 10 hours i'm guessing which isnt bad for 1 man with 4 jackstands. hand size is going to be a big issue. bigger hands will find it very difficult to do well in small areas or even to get around with. i've heard kooks is second to none as far as fit finish and function. good luck and tell us what you came up with.


----------



## Ram Air IV (Jul 30, 2007)

click link for install http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=173446&highlight=header+install


----------

